# Ritz Portfolio Points Membership For Sale



## billkoelpin (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, does anyone know if there are any resale Ritz Carlton Portfolio Memberships for sale?

Thanks.


----------



## richardm (Feb 27, 2013)

*Fractional resales..*

Don Nadeau is a Florida broker who works with fractional resales. If I post his contact ino on this thread I'm afraid it will just be deleted by an overzealous moderator- so I'll send you a private message with that same information.

Also, you may want to check directly with the Ritz Carlton- as most will have an onsite broker who can handle both resales and rentals. Prices are usually bit higher than independent brokers- but there is often more availability.

Good luck!

Rich


----------



## GregGH (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Bill

Care to tell us more on what is happening with RC ?  Do they have more than one in Juniper Fla as a Florida location ?

Just curious

ps ... more hi end stuff in non-traditional folder ... but been quiet lately ...

ps$2 ... see this ??  still curious on RC ......  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175113&page=2

Greg


----------



## billkoelpin (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Greg - Ritz Carlton had clubs in St Thomas, Aspen/Vail/Bachelor, Jupiter Fl, Bahamas, Kapalua and another spot in Hawaii with talks of South Beach. They sold "Home Club" memberships 2 prime and 1 non-prime weeks annually for 200-400k plus MF. Exchange locations and go to other clubs - exclusive, 5star locations, service etc.
Then economy crashed and Home Club membership sales slowed and they came out with a "Portfolio Membership" which were an annual allotment of points say approx 10,000 for 100k. 
The value of the Home Club memberships took a hit cause of the lower $ entry point and then recently Kapalua and Bahamas dropped out of the program and i heard Jupiter (with Trump buying it) and Bachelor Gulch cause it is sold out are dropping out as well. Whether that is true or not for sure Hawaii and Bahamas are gone. 
Those locations were "replaced" with Marriott Timeshare. Obviously the people that purchased Ritz Home Clubs better like their Home clubs cause the other options are dwindling quickly. 
Just spent Presidents day week at St Thomas Ritz 2bed and visited the sales office. The Home Club resales which were 200-400k are 5k so i was assuming however many Portfolio Memberships they sold over the last few years were at bottom prices as well. Portfolio was more interesting because of the lower entry point and you could also trade in for Rewards points to stay at Ritz Hotels.

How do you like the 4seasons?

Bill


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm moving this thread to the Non-traditional Interval Ownership board where, as GregGH says, most of the fractional products are discussed.  But admittedly I don't know very much about the topic so if it's better served on the *Buying, Selling, Renting* board just let me know and I'll move it back.


----------

